# Eureka Specialty wood products



## jeffh55733 (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum and have searched for info on this subject but have not found any info. I am thinking about purchasing a "producer package" from Eureka and would like to hear from people who havee done this or are thinking of doing this. Any luck with it? Good investment? Here is there web address: http://www.eureka-business.com/index.htm. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I can only say in UK there is no money to be made in this type of working plan woodworkers everywhere who do joinery have sold up their stuff as customers dont want to pay for stuff preffering ikea eetc and all it's junk which is dirt cheap trying to make a living from this is in my opinion impossible so beware as plenty of others in the same boat before investing a cent sorry but thats how it is here Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I usually like to create my own business and products.


----------



## Maynard (May 9, 2009)

Went to their web site. Looks like you pay $15000 to join and all they give you is plans and a mailing list of furniture dealers. Don't see any advantage in this. If you want plans look on the internet or buy a chair and use it as your model.


----------



## jeffh55733 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the input. What I really was hoping for was an actual producer of Eureka to respond. I did check out the Pro-furniture program website, http://www.profurniturebuilders.com and to add to my original post if anybody has real life experience with that program I would appreciate it.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Basically it's a scam. They charge for services the average person can work out on their own, and their product mix is guaranteed to put you in the high volume/low margin dog-eat-dog price battling type of market.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

I checked into it 5 years ago, not worth it. But he does make it sound really nice, with all the high dollars you can sell outdoor furniture for. 
If it was as easy as they claim we would all be rich!
You'll be better off, going to the Lee Valley site and get their plans, and sell the product for whatever the market will bear.
I rate it with one of those commercials on late night TV, where you will be making $25,000.00 per week while relaxing on the deck of your new pool.


----------



## Powerdiamond (Jun 14, 2009)

I am a Eureka producer. I did purchase the package. Haven't done much with it due to circumstances outside of my control. I agree it's not as easy as they make it sound but what in advertising ever is. You don't get just plans but full templates cut via cnc. They are easy to use but you do have to bust but to make it work, especially with this economy. The unemployment lines are not filled with many patio furniture buyers. When my health returns I do plan on giving it a shot. The problem with just purchasing a plan is that it is highly inefficient. The setup with Eureka is geared towards mass production. If you are going to look at single item production you will NOT make much if any money off of it. Not everyone should attempt going the Eureka route period. Even if you do have good enough skills to figure for yourself as to how much of your time you can spend on it, how much you want to make, all the little details.

One last comment, even if you don't make 'em you might want to buy a chair. I'm usually not a fan of wooden outdoor furniture but have make one and used it I'll have to say they some how got the angles and curves right because they are quite comfortable.


----------



## eureka (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi: This is Harry Wilk, owner & CEO of Eureka Woodworks, Inc., and the Producer Program. Let me say first that your comments are interesting but very untrue. Number 1, we are not a scam and we provide great value for the price. All of our Programs include our FactoryTrac Jig & Template System; Comprehensive Operations Manual; cut to length 5/4 Western Red Cedar lumber to minimize waste (all furniture grade,kiln dried); stainless steel hardware; access to our online forum, on going production, sales and marketing support, and much more. Our Basic Plus and Master Producer Programs include even more furniture jigs and templates; point of sale website; sales brochures and more. All Producers have access to utilize our national sales website; national manufacturers rep sales froce to sell their product; our complete college logo line of furniture and even more. We are a member of the Better Business Bureau without any compliaints. We provide in house training and welcome any potential Producer to visit us in person in our plant in Dallas. Call me or Scott McLellan, 877-731-9303 and we will be happy to answer your questions and provide any information you require.


----------



## hinklephil (Feb 4, 2010)

I know this original post by jeffh55733 was along time ago, I just couldn't resist making my comment. I am a Eureka producer and have been very happy with the program and products. The templates and assembly jigs are first rate and easy to use. This is a setup for a person wanting to mass produce furniture. But that is what I was looking for. It is a fairly high price to pay for the program, but the results are worth every penny to me. I did not have a busniess background and had no idea how to sell what I built. I think alot of woodworkers are like me. I can build it but how do I sell it. Eureka has helped teach me how to sell it. You are buying a business that has all of the kinks worked out already. I don't have to try to reinvent the wheel to build my business. The comments I get from customers keeps me going. No one has seen furniture built with this quality and they are happy to pay the fairly high price for quality. It has been slow the past few months, but we are in the middle of winter and I am still getting orders and working everyday doing what I love. It may not be for everyone and some of you professional woodworkers may not need the help with building or selling but it was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks Harry Wilk for a fine business opportunity.


----------



## Nevins (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Powerdiamond have you done anything yet with your eureka biz ? Just asking because I'm really interested in the program.


----------



## Nevins (Jan 18, 2014)

Hinklephil saw your post on another link and your website is no longer there are you still in business? If not I may be interested in buying your system/ Membership from you.


----------



## GreatfulDave (Feb 8, 2014)

Hinklephil: Do you still build Eureka Garden Furniture Producer Programs? How is it going? Your last post was 1440 days ago.


----------



## EdGreenberg (Jun 24, 2014)

Just happened upon this today. It'd be great to make a living at this, but I live 5 miles south of Lake George. While the demand for ADK furniture is there, so is the supply. From cr*p to high end, the area is filled with suppliers.

Not sure where I'd sell these…

Ed G


----------



## GreatfulDave (Feb 8, 2014)

EdGreenberg thanks for the info it's the same info I came up with. Not building the chairs. Again thanks.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

In all fairness, I have never looked at the Eureka system and have nothing to say about it. However, I was self-employed for almost 7 years and learned the hard way that I am not a good businessman, and worked 60-80 hours a week to barely squeeze by.

As some other folks have said - you will have to work your butt off, but take some time and look carefully at the business angle of it:
- How many can you produce?
- How many can you sell?
- If you are a 1-horse shop, you cannot make and sell at the same time
- Who is your competition?
- Where do you stand in the market?
- Given free choice, how many potential buyers would choose your product/service?
- Why?
- etc.

Bob

p.s. I gave up being self-employed and went back to doing what I'm good at - it pays better and the hours are shorter.
p.p.s. Being able to run a business is a valuable skill in itself.


----------



## JamesHolland28 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi hinklephil, I tried to message you, but don't have enough posts yet, would love to pick your brain about Eureka!


----------

